# Say Hello to the New Guy!



## SH0RTS (Jun 2, 2022)

How ya doing folks?  So glad to have found this site and learn/share info.  Im no professional cook or pit master. Just a small time Bama guy that enjoys grilling prime beef every weekend, cutting up loins, smoking all kinds of meat and, as of recent,  dipping my toes in the Cold Smoking world. 

 Im building my own smoker from an old commercial reach in cooler. Im almost done.  I’ve got to get the chimney installed and I will give it a test run to see how the smoke flows. Once i think it works well, I’ll share some pics for critiques and advice. But, only after I dont think I will make too much of a fool of myself.

So glad to find you guys.  Hope to learn some good info, recipes and do a little bantering about with you fellas.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 2, 2022)

Welcome, from California. We look forward to seeing your work. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## one eyed jack (Jun 2, 2022)

Welcome to the site Shorts.  I look  forward to seeing your smoker and some smoke projects.
Enjoy your stay.


----------



## SH0RTS (Jun 2, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> Welcome, from California. We look forward to seeing your work. Thanks for checking in.


Thanks, Sven.  Im hoping to get out to Cali this summer and take in a little of that weather.  Not to get too greedy, but a trip to LA next January to see my Auburn Tigers play wouldn’t upset me either.  I know, I know.  I can hear the laughing over the internet.  They will suck again this year.  But,  sunshine and dog’s butts and all….


----------



## SH0RTS (Jun 2, 2022)

one eyed jack said:


> Welcome to the site Shorts.  I look  forward to seeing your smoker and some smoke projects.
> Enjoy your stay.


Thanks, OEJ!  Hopefully, Im smoking some sausages and pork bellies within a week.


----------



## DougE (Jun 2, 2022)

Welcome from Kentucky! Anxious to see your build.


----------



## SH0RTS (Jun 2, 2022)

DougE said:


> Welcome from Kentucky! Anxious to see your build.


Thanks, Doug!  Just got back from your neck of the woods a week ago.


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jun 2, 2022)

Welcome from Michigan. You found the best forum on the internet. Tons of info and tips!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 2, 2022)

Welcome from Iowa! It's a great place to learn and share!

Ryan


----------



## SH0RTS (Jun 2, 2022)

SmokingUPnorth said:


> Welcome from Michigan. You found the best forum on the internet. Tons of info and tips!





Brokenhandle said:


> Welcome from Iowa! It's a great place to learn and share!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks, Fellas.  Looking forward to it


----------



## Ringer (Jun 2, 2022)

Welcome, these folks are great here. Get ready to spend alot of time on this site. It's a great community.


----------



## eaglewing (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## 912smoker (Jun 2, 2022)

Welcome to SMF from SE GA!

Keith


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 2, 2022)

Welcome from Minnesota. Can’t wait to see pictures of your cooks.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 2, 2022)

Welcome from ND


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 2, 2022)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ you landed in a great place! RAY


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 3, 2022)

Welcome from Virginia!


----------



## SH0RTS (Jun 3, 2022)

At the risk of public humiliation, I’ll go ahead and share a few pics I took while ago.  Im giving it a test run to check out how well it vents.  Im not sure how much smoke is too much, or how much should be leaving the smoker.  It appears that a good bit is leaving the stack.  I could always add another on the other side, and I can choke down the smoke by adjusting the air intake vent at the bottom of the smoke generator.  

 Sven Svensson
 , i got this Smokemeister a few weeks ago.  They are out of your home state of California. Seems to work flawlessly, and it puts out barely any heat. You can put your hands on the inlet pipe and surrounding wall and it does not feel very hot and doesnt burn












a couple with the hanging rods


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 3, 2022)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 3, 2022)

Welcome aboard !!


----------



## Feeling dangerous (Jun 15, 2022)

SH0RTS said:


> How ya doing folks?  So glad to have found this site and learn/share info.  Im no professional cook or pit master. Just a small time Bama guy that enjoys grilling prime beef every weekend, cutting up loins, smoking all kinds of meat and, as of recent,  dipping my toes in the Cold Smoking world.
> 
> Im building my own smoker from an old commercial reach in cooler. Im almost done.  I’ve got to get the chimney installed and I will give it a test run to see how the smoke flows. Once i think it works well, I’ll share some pics for critiques and advice. But, only after I dont think I will make too much of a fool of myself.
> 
> So glad to find you guys.  Hope to learn some good info, recipes and do a little bantering about with you fellas.


Great to meet you and welcome from Texas. The only thing I’m concerned about is do you Roll Tide or War Eagle?? I’m a Red Raider but love the passion you guys bring!!


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 15, 2022)

Feeling dangerous said:


> Great to meet you and welcome from Texas. The only thing I’m concerned about is do you Roll Tide or War Eagle?? I’m a Red Raider but love the passion you guys bring!!


I spotted an AU sticker in the pic.....

Keith


----------



## Feeling dangerous (Jun 15, 2022)

912smoker said:


> I spotted an AU sticker in the pic.....
> 
> Keith


Solid detective work, Keith. I like it.


----------



## SH0RTS (Jun 16, 2022)

Feeling dangerous said:


> Great to meet you and welcome from Texas. The only thing I’m concerned about is do you Roll Tide or War Eagle?? I’m a Red Raider but love the passion you guys bring!!


In my house, saying [email protected]$// t|€£ is foul language.  WAR EAGLE is the only acceptable fandom language. We have club seats and season tickets to Auburn and see every home game and most away games.  Ill be in Texas in a couple weeks visiting family and smoking brisket and buttes all week.


----------



## SH0RTS (Jun 16, 2022)

912smoker said:


> I spotted an AU sticker in the pic.....
> 
> Keith


----------



## Steve H (Jun 16, 2022)

Welcome from upstate NY!


----------



## SH0RTS (Jun 16, 2022)

Steve H said:


> Welcome from upstate NY!


Thanks Steve.  I lived up your way many moons ago.  I was in the 10th Mountain Div at Ft Drum by Watertown, NY


----------



## Steve H (Jun 16, 2022)

SH0RTS said:


> Thanks Steve.  I lived up your way many moons ago.  I was in the 10th Mountain Div at Ft Drum by Watertown, NY


Ah, know the area well. Was just up that way last week in Clayton. Used to have relatives in Water Town.


----------



## AudryeGlosser (Jun 26, 2022)

Welcome from California! You found a great site ! We look forward to seeing your work.


----------

